
Show HN: Dungeon generator in you browser - piotr-j
https://piotr-j.github.io/dungen/dungen/
======
piotr-j
I was inspired by recent blog post [0] and decided to make my own version. Its
on github if you care to take a look [1]. If you have any questions ask away!

[0]:
[https://github.com/adonaac/blog/issues/7](https://github.com/adonaac/blog/issues/7)

[1]: [https://github.com/piotr-j/dungen](https://github.com/piotr-j/dungen)

